# Goofy, noob, what angles should I set binding at?



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I personally use a -15 21... but I have no idea what rental places use...
I've heard it's a good idea to get into a relaxed semi kneeling stance and use that as a guideline for the angles. 

(Goofy love though! We're the best )


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

when ever i set up new riders i usually set them up shoulder width apart and have their angles set at -6, 12, giving their lead foot angled more into a directional position
if i remember correctly, most of the rental boards in my local hill have their bindings set at -6, 6

play around with your angles till you find a setting you feel comfortable riding


----------



## ridegoofy27 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just got back from a trip to Winter Park, and I had mine set at 0, 15(goofy). But the last day I boarded i tried a suggestion which was to set the lead foot to 21 degrees. All my pain that I would get in my front leg went away. So right now i have mine set at 0, 21 and it feels great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe since you don't know what you like, you can start at 0/0 or +15/0 front/back. Each tick is usually 3 degrees but with some quick math you could verify that.

I personally ride +21/+6

Hand tighten; don't strip the thread or the screw head. :thumbsup:


----------



## ridegoofy27 (Jan 22, 2010)

someone suggested 21,6 to me. Since i wasn't getting any pain in my back leg, i just kept it at 21,0


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I used to ride along the lines of 27/15. Makes riding switch a pain, so I started messing around with the angles again. I'm at 24/-6 now.

Took me several tries to get there because I started with other folks' suggestions which didn't work out, but I eventually just took my natural stance and tried to match that with my bindings (what Snowfox described). Worked out great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

After squatting and stuff I set my angles at 12 or so in the front and -6 or so in the back, its been working fine. Thanks for the advice!


----------

